#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Κατανομή δαπανών σε σύστημα κεντρικής θέρμανσης με θερμιδομέτρηση

## teosav

Αγαπητοί συνάδερφοι καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά 

θα ήθελα εαν μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει εαν στην κατανομή δαπανών στην περίπτωση της *θερμιδομέτρησης* σε πολυκατοικία υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος τύπος και εαν μπορεί να τον ανεβάσει στο φορουμ 

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Xάρης

Ο *thermoidravliki* μόλις ανέβασε ένα σχετικό πρόγραμμα σε excel στην ενότητα των Downloads.
Θα το βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## teosav

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...φαίνεται πολύ εύχρηστο

----------


## Xάρης

Ο thermoidravliki μόλις ανέβασε νέα έκδοση του αρχείου με διόρθωση ενός σφάλματος.
Κατέβασε την και μείνε σε επαφή διότι μας έχει καλομάθει και ανεβάζει καινούργιες, διορθωμένες και επαυξημένες εκδόσεις!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## teosav

Ευχαριστώ πολύ......όντως μας έχει καλομάθει .Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια .....

----------

